# meet me in kauai?



## peebus (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll be in kauai hawaii for a few weeks in january. I will be alone backpacking and camping. I'm looking forward to it but there will surely be some lonely moments. I'm gonna need a friend or two to drink some beers with on the beach. If your gonna be in kauai in january get ahold of me. we could have some fun together. Peebus


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 30, 2009)

no trip to kauai is complete without hiking the kalalau trail! if you like hiking in remote jungle an 11 mile strenuous trail hundreds of feet up along steep cliffs overlooking amazing valleys and the ocean, than its a great hike.

if you go to kalalau valley say hi to santiago from keith.


----------



## keg (Nov 30, 2009)

its the rainy season now.well kauai is always rainy but more so until march.but just go all around and explore.do not get stuck in kapaa and just sit and drink.if you stay a couple days on oahu i will be will show you around.but really this island sucks.of all the islands kauai is the best.yeah but there has been some big swelles so the beaches on the na pali coast might be gone already(they vanish in winter)but there are plenty of other places to camp.Enjoy the hippies.


----------



## peebus (Dec 1, 2009)

yay, thanks guys! I'm definately going to be doing some hiking and preparing for lots of rain. I will try my hardest not to get stuck drinking in kappa. promise..


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 1, 2009)

In Lihue - that big grocery store (i forget the name) where all the busses stop - the dumpster in back in a good score sumtimes. i once found it full of coronas and guinessess. :cheers:

and the harbor near there (maybe its Niwiliwili harbor?) has been good for busking. lots of tourists and workers comin off the ships.

yea...you will get rained on a lot too. rainy season


----------



## peebus (Dec 1, 2009)

free beer is always a good thing. i will check that out. what island are you on?


----------

